# XD45 compact mags



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Anybody having trouble locating the 13rd mags for a XD-45 compact?

I have the tactical compact in .45 ACP and nobody... I mean nobody seems to have the full size magazines in stock (with the grip extension).

I want a pair of extra ext. mags...

I'm assuming there hasn't been much demand or that it's just too new a model for places to stock them? They must be hoarding them in Croatia and building anticipation. 

Kind of like Microsoft did with the XBOX 360...


----------



## Phelptwan (Jun 17, 2007)

CDNN has some in stock...you could always go with this http://www.cdnninvestments.com/spxd45magpan.html


----------

